# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας >  Χάθηκε ναυτικό φυλλάδιο

## Αθηνα1980

Χαίρετε,

Η μητέρα μου δούλευε σε κρουαζιερόπλοιa τα 1970-1980. Μάλλον χάθηκε το ναυτικό φυλλάδιο της, που το χρειάζεται για συντάξει. Που και πως μπορούμε να βγάλουμε αντίγραφα των στοιχείων;

Ευχάριστο πολλή.

----------

